# Plastic Burning Smell - will it ever go away?



## TomG (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello, we have a Quadra-fire Mt Vernon pellet stove that we've been enjoying for about 3 years.  This summer, we had the stove re-vented by the dealer using Simpson Dura-Vent parts.  The re-venting was due to the remodeling of an adjacent room, not because there were any problems with the stove.

Since the stove has been re-vented, there has been a persistent plastic burning smell each time we use it.  We have run the stove for a total of about 16 hours over 5 or 6 uses.  However, the smell is not going away (it seems only slightly better than it was originally).  I originally suspected that it was the high-temperature paint used on the vent pipe, but I'm not so sure.  I went through the trouble of removing all of the plastic stickers (and remaining sticky residue) from the vent pipes as well.

The dealer seems surprised by the smell when I let them know.  First they told me to run it for 6 hours and the smell would go away.  After I ran it for 12 hours, I called and told them the smell hasn't gone away and they told me to open the doors and windows and run it for 24 more hours! 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 10, 2010)

have you ran it on the highest setting to fully cure paint/sealer etc ?


----------



## TomG (Dec 10, 2010)

There are 4 "temperature" controls: Low, Med, High, and "Quadra-Fire".  I ran it on High for about half of the time its been used, say 8 hours.  Perhaps I should try the "Quadra-Fire" setting.  To be honest, I never put the stove on that setting and never had a problem with fumes before the stove was re-vented...


----------



## fallsfire36 (Dec 11, 2010)

You need to fire it hot to cure the "stuff".  Generally, each time you run it hotter than the last, you will smell the smell.  Good luck.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 11, 2010)

We only install about 10-12 pellet stoves a year and we seal our pipe with mill pak.  We tell customer burn the stove on high with the windows open for 5 hours.  Never had anyone complain of smells after that initial burn off.


----------



## whippingwater (Dec 11, 2010)

You need to take the pellets out of the bag.


----------



## krooser (Dec 12, 2010)

whippingwater said:
			
		

> You need to take the pellets out of the bag.



Good point from up dere in da UP, hey?


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 12, 2010)

I read the thread heading and had the same thought as many above. I don't think you have a paint cure problem, as most high temp aint have a solvent smell while curing, but not like burning plastic. Seriously, trace the exhaust. Sounds to me like there is a contact issue with the pipe and something from your remodel. Personally, I wouldn't ramp my stove to high with a possible contact problem. trace the outlet from top to bottom and make sure someone didn't do something stupid to put plastic down to protect a surface from dust. Next if you have kids, check that the stove hasn't become a hiding place for plastic toys.


----------

